# Ampeg vh-140c head user list!



## DeathShred1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know that this head is a sought out head for many players that are in to many types of metal. Especially death metal. So I thought it would be cool for the players that use and own this head to have their own thread to post your pics of you and your Ampeg vh-140c heads.

What do you say?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 27, 2007)

Id like to have one! I's on the future GAS list for when I can afford to have more amps without selling what I've got.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 27, 2007)

chap from Kamelot


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 27, 2007)

i recently traded my VH-150 (same preamp, but single 150W power amp without chorus, as opposed to two 70W power amps with stereo chorus) to a friend, + cash, toward a VHT Deliverance. badass amp, wouldn't mind having another at some point, but i was wanting to try out the Deliverance. another friend of mine is looking for a VH head now as well.

also, fwiw, the Crate GX130C is also very similar to the Ampeg VH. the Crate VTX shares two channels with the VH's preamp as well.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just bought one from a guy in Alabama. It is clean as hell and when it gets here I will take some pics and sound samples for everyone. I also heard a couple of years ago that Ampeg was thinking of reisuing the head but that could be a rumor.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 27, 2007)

i've spent a good amount of time with several Ampegs, the VH140C, SS140C, etc... i never cared for the VH140 at all, the Ampeg SS150 on the other hand, smokes it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 27, 2007)

shut it and give us your brunetti


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Dec 27, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> chap from Kamelot



Thom was using the VL1002 with some JSX cabs for the U.S. tour, not the solid-state one.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 27, 2007)

...touché


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2007)

Really? I assumed it was some sort of Recto. Great tone, anyway, on "The Black Halo."


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 27, 2007)

oh, you can hear mine on my old band's myspace: MySpace.com - Requia - BOSTON, Massachusetts - Metal - www.myspace.com/requiametal

i'm mainly on the right side. we used a Maxon OD808 in front as a clean boost.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> Really? I assumed it was some sort of Recto. Great tone, anyway, on "The Black Halo."



I love his tone, period. Who knows what he uses on the discs - he records in Europe, and I doubt he ships the Ampeg over. I could be wrong, though...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 27, 2007)

I think theres a HD147 somewhere in there


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2007)

If "The Black Halo" was cut with a HD head, then chalk Thom up as on the short list of guys who've gotten good tone out of Line6 in the studio. I'd be REALLY surprised if that's a modeler, but I'll always consider the possibility that I'm wrong...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 28, 2007)

Lacuna Coil's tone isn't all that bad and they used an HD147


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2007)

It's got that processed nu-metal sound to it, though, cold and gainy. It works, but it doesn't sound overly tubey. 

"The Black Halo," meanwhile, is what ignited my Recto gas in the first place. It DOES sound rather like a tube amp. Like I said, I could be wrong, but if I am then he's gotten some of the best tones I've ever heard for a Line6.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 28, 2007)

from what I gather on the one cold winter's night dvd thomas used the ampeg for the black halo, when they played in san fransisco last year he used a marshall, but in santa ana this year I have no clue what he was using, but I LOVE KAMELOT period


----------



## Scarpie (Dec 29, 2007)

suffocation recorded despise the sun with the vh140C. i had two, but moved on. it really wasn't the most versatile head in the world. but do miss it sometimes considering what would be sonically possible being that i knew nothing about tone when i had them. hahahahah


----------



## Edroz (Dec 29, 2007)

one of my old bands, Mortal Decay, used Ampeg heads for well over 15 years. all the material from "Forensic", "Sickening Erotic Fanaticism" and "A Gathering Of Human Artifacts" was 100% VH140C and SS150. you can hear clips of said albums on their myspace pages: 

MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY - BLACKWOOD, New Jersey - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayusa
MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY (EUROPE) - US - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayuk


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 29, 2007)

my brother had one, didnt like it much. got some other tube ampeg head though which rocked. found it was a bit more of a blues amp when set with EHX tubes. then he put mesas in it and it really is a slaying amp. Not my first choice, but definately a sweet ass amp


----------



## Scarpie (Dec 29, 2007)

Edroz said:


> one of my old bands, Mortal Decay, used Ampeg heads for well over 15 years. all the material from "Forensic", "Sickening Erotic Fanaticism" and "A Gathering Of Human Artifacts" was 100% VH140C and SS150. you can hear clips of said albums on their myspace pages:
> 
> MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY - BLACKWOOD, New Jersey - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayusa
> MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY (EUROPE) - US - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayuk




i REMEMBER YOU GUYS!! saw you once at dr shays, like in 98-99 i remember pyrexia also played that night. you kicked ass from what i remember. and long live the ampeg line up hahaha


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 29, 2007)

Edroz said:


> one of my old bands, Mortal Decay, used Ampeg heads for well over 15 years. all the material from "Forensic", "Sickening Erotic Fanaticism" and "A Gathering Of Human Artifacts" was 100% VH140C and SS150. you can hear clips of said albums on their myspace pages:
> 
> MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY - BLACKWOOD, New Jersey - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayusa
> MySpace.com - MORTAL DECAY (EUROPE) - US - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/mortaldecayuk



 

I didn't know you were in that band. I have all the CDs!


----------



## Edroz (Dec 30, 2007)

Scarpie said:


> i REMEMBER YOU GUYS!! saw you once at dr shays, like in 98-99 i remember pyrexia also played that night. you kicked ass from what i remember. and long live the ampeg line up hahaha



 i was also a member of Pyrexia for about 2 years as well... after i recorded "Age Of The Wicked" and got the boot from them i joined Mortal (been friends with those guys for years), recorded "Cadaver Art" did some touring and realized that i just wasn't happy being a bass player anymore.

unfortunately, they are no longer using ampegs, Hartman is playing my old 5150 and Joe is using a peavey supreme , he was using my XXX for about six months, but i never saw a dime for it so i had to repo that bitch .


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 30, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



meoww foxy ENGL  sexy gear bro


----------



## Edroz (Dec 30, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I didn't know you were in that band. I have all the CDs!



i hope you have their masterpiece that is "Cadaver Art" which i played bass on, co wrote and did the best guitar solo on...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 30, 2007)

Psychoface said:


> meoww foxy ENGL  sexy gear bro



thanks....you should see the updated version of that pic haha. it's from a shitty phone camera though....i'll take a better one after i replace the 2x12


----------



## DeathShred1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i was also a member of Pyrexia for about 2 years as well... after i recorded "Age Of The Wicked" and got the boot from them i joined Mortal (been friends with those guys for years), recorded "Cadaver Art" did some touring and realized that i just wasn't happy being a bass player anymore.
> 
> unfortunately, they are no longer using ampegs, Hartman is playing my old 5150 and Joe is using a peavey supreme , he was using my XXX for about six months, but i never saw a dime for it so i had to repo that bitch .



Cool man. The last time I saw Mortal Decay was when a guy named Josh was doing Vocals. That was awhile back. I use to play in Prophecy and was on the "Our Domain" cd. We played quite a few fests with you guys I think.
Now I play in Creophagy MySpace.com - CREOPHAGY - NORTH RICHLAND HILLS, Texas - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/creophagy I just bought my Ampeg vh-140c and waiting for delivery of it.


----------

